# Engineer III StarLight preorder



## Elkins45

The only things that could make it better would be if 1) it were titanium and 2) the hands were a different color than the other tubes.

I'm trying to decide whether to buy the white or yellow tubes, but I'm definitely in for this one!


----------



## surfuz

I bought it yesterday. 40mm blue dial, bracelet, white tubes.

It's a variation of my Engineer II DLC. 

Agree on the the titanium and hands opinion. 

Elkins, I think white is unique. Think Ball is currently the only watchmaker using white tubes? 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## HKwatchlover

Agree on the titanium... would buy it in a heartbeat if it was. In steel... thinking... tempted. That white tritium is definitely cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

I like this one too. It has a great design.

But I just bought a BALL Trainmaster Worldtimer, like a month ago.... and the price for this, all though tempting,...is not a super deal. 

I would like the 40mm Blue dial, Rubber strap, white lume. But don’t think my wife will be onboard.


----------



## HKwatchlover

I wonder why they don’t offer this with a leather strap? I’m thinking the blue dial would go nicely with a dark brown leather strap. Luckily at 20mm it will be easy to swap. 

Also, does anyone know how “blue” the blue dial is? In the pictures it looks very bright, but in my Engineer Hydrocarbon airborne II with blue dial, the blue was a bit more understated than in pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

Very tempted. This would be my first Ball though. Any tips?


----------



## surfuz

These pictures are computer renderings. Preorders carry element of risk with regards to color. The good news is that it turns out better most of the time.

Am keeping my fingers crossed on the shade of blue used. The wrong color would cheapen it.. the right one will make it look classy.

Price wise, agree that it's not a super fantastic deal. But would be better than discount I would have gotten from AD even after hard bargaining. 

Think preorder prices are generally creeping up? 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## surfuz

Had chosen the bracelet.

Planning to get this hirsch rubber blue strap to pair it with the blue dial. Coz think this watch does look seem to look better with rubber strap. But Ball only has black ones.








Am thinking that my  wife may like it too. She has been wearing my old Victorinox quartz for two years and refused to change it. She may swap for this  We can share it.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## ItnStln

jamesezra said:


> Very tempted. This would be my first Ball though. Any tips?


Same here!


----------



## jamesezra

Thanks for the tip. I know this is a Ball forum but I was trying to convince myself that the Monta Triumph/OceanKing is overpriced compared to Ball.

Can someone strengthen my conviction?


----------



## surfuz

HKwatchlover said:


> Also, does anyone know how "blue" the blue dial is? In the pictures it looks very bright, but in my Engineer Hydrocarbon airborne II with blue dial, the blue was a bit more understated than in pictures.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hkwatchlover, btw I think the texture of the dial matters too.

Really need a real life pic for this particular model.

So far I think Endurance has the nicest 'texture'.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Jboston

Is anyone familiar with that bracelet to know if it is a butterfly clasp or single foldover? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gossler

Jboston said:


> Is anyone familiar with that bracelet to know if it is a butterfly clasp or single foldover? Thanks in advance.


Im not familiar with that particular bracelet, but out of 3 Ball SS bracelets I have, they are all butterfly. However, they do work pretty good, and do not open randomly.


----------



## Jboston

Thanks for the input. I love the look of the butterfly clasp but always struggle with getting the proper fit with bracelets that do not have micro adjustments. I'm one of those weird people that is left handed and wear my watch on my left hand, so I like a firm fit with no wrist flop but also not to the point that it cuts off circulation. Either way, I've had my eye out for my first Ball watch and I'm thinking the StarLight is going to be it.



gossler said:


> Im not familiar with that particular bracelet, but out of 3 Ball SS bracelets I have, they are all butterfly. However, they do work pretty good, and do not open randomly.


----------



## surfuz

Looked at the specs in detail.

There is something I don't understand.

40mm, height 13.45mm
46mm, height 13.3mm

It is seems that the bigger dial version is thinner than the smaller dial?? 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## HKwatchlover

Does anyone know if all the Engineer III’s have the same case shape and height? Just a diff dial? If so, the other models might give a sense of what this would look like on the wrist. This one looks good to me, but I’m not sure if I like having all the Arabic numerals rather than just a few like some other Engineer III models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Igorek

I think it is the same as ENGINEER III ENDURANCE 1917


----------



## vmgotit

As was already stated, looks a lot like the Engineer 2 DLC. I love the Black dial on mine, and the texture on it. On my Engineer 2, even though the tubes look White in the light, they glow a nice shade of Blue in the dark. The hands on my watch glow yellow like almost gold. Myself, I like the full Arabic numbers! I’m not in the market for a new watch, but the Engineer 3, looks sweet if it is a bright Blue dial. Vance.


----------



## wickets

Same. Is it september yet??



surfuz said:


> I bought it yesterday. 40mm blue dial, bracelet, white tubes.
> 
> It's a variation of my Engineer II DLC.
> 
> Agree on the the titanium and hands opinion.
> 
> Elkins, I think white is unique. Think Ball is currently the only watchmaker using white tubes?
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## surfuz

wickets said:


> Same. Is it september yet??


Haha.. I should have used the term preordered.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## jamesezra

yeah, that caught me offguard too. smaller diameter but taller?



surfuz said:


> Looked at the specs in detail.
> 
> There is something I don't understand.
> 
> 40mm, height 13.45mm
> 46mm, height 13.3mm
> 
> It is seems that the bigger dial version is thinner than the smaller dial??
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## JoeC

Not terrible looking, especially at the indicated price point. It would be great if pictures of the clasp were included.


----------



## islander009

I’ve never owned one from this brand. But I must say that the design is gorgeous and has peaked my interest. I guess I might be going shopping soon haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45

JoeC said:


> Not terrible looking, especially at the indicated price point. It would be great if pictures of the clasp were included.


Their Facebook page says they will be posting a picture of the clasp soon.


----------



## jkingrph

I went to place an order and the order page will not load so I suppose the offer of 1000 has been sold out.


----------



## Elkins45

jkingrph said:


> I went to place an order and the order page will not load so I suppose the offer of 1000 has been sold out.


No, I can't get it to load either. They must be having issues or the page is down for maintenance. There were many. many numbers still available yesterday when I checked.

They posted a picture of the case back on their Facebook page:










I posted a message on their page asking if the numeral tubes will be the same size on both versions. I'm leaning toward the 40mm but if the tubes are bigger on the 46 I might get one.


----------



## jkingrph

Elkins45 said:


> No, I can't get it to load either. They must be having issues or the page is down for maintenance. There were many. many numbers still available yesterday when I checked.
> 
> They posted a picture of the case back on their Facebook page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a message on their page asking if the numeral tubes will be the same size on both versions. I'm leaning toward the 40mm but if the tubes are bigger on the 46 I might get one.


I like that back. I went and measured some watches and concluded that 46mm is simply too large for my taste.

It's strange, the order site would not load all morning, and after posting my earlier comment, went back a few minutes ago and got on to place an order

40mm, blue dial, white lume( it was hard to choose between white and green), and SS bracelet. Got Serial #750


----------



## surfuz

I can't get #1, so took #7.

Prefer full digits of the 46mm, but my wrist can't handle it.

Thanks for the caseback pics. 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Elkins45

surfuz said:


> I can't get #1, so took #7.
> 
> Prefer full digits of the 46mm, but my wrist can't handle it.
> 
> Thanks for the caseback pics.
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


I have a Night Train II and the Bolova Moonwatch that are both 46mm and I seem to wear them OK, but I generally prefer a somewhat smaller watch. I will decide for the 40mm if the tubes aren't bigger on the 46mm.


----------



## surfuz

Elkins45 said:


> I have a Night Train II and the Bolova Moonwatch that are both 46mm and I seem to wear them OK, but I generally prefer a somewhat smaller watch. I will decide for the 40mm if the tubes aren't bigger on the 46mm.


I may be wrong, but tube size seems the same.

From what I see, the hands of 46mm seems bigger to accommodate the bigger dial.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Jeffrey Schauer

I agree entirely about the bracelet. I can’t get the butterfly style to fit without the micro adjustment. My Hydrocarbon has a foldover and that works well. The rubber straps are very nice IMO.


----------



## Elkins45

surfuz said:


> I may be wrong, but tube size seems the same.
> 
> From what I see, the hands of 46mm seems bigger to accommodate the bigger dial.
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


That makes sense. The 46mm has room for the "3" that the 40mm does not.


----------



## wickets

> They posted a picture of the case back on their Facebook page:


And now that we know 0001 /1000 is an actual watch, they can send me my order...thanks much Ball


----------



## Triggers Broom

Not for me even it was made from gold pressed latinum. Once again they have raided the parts bin and rehashed an old design.


----------



## jkingrph

Triggers Broom said:


> Not for me even it was made from gold pressed latinum. Once again they have raided the parts bin and rehashed an old design.


So what's wrong with that, it's a design I have been looking for for some time.


----------



## Elkins45

Triggers Broom said:


> Not for me even it was made from gold pressed latinum. Once again they have raided the parts bin and rehashed an old design.


...a design I like, and that I missed out on the first time.


----------



## playinwittime

Triggers Broom said:


> Not for me even it was made from gold pressed latinum. Once again they have raided the parts bin and rehashed an old design.


I think the point is being missed. It may violate one of the Rules of Aquisition.


----------



## Triggers Broom

jkingrph said:


> So what's wrong with that, it's a design I have been looking for for some time.


If it works for you then all well and good, for me it's lazy and uninteresting, and that's what's great about watch collecting as there's something out there for everyone.


----------



## Oarngepeel

Attached are some pics of my Endurance III bracelet.
If the Engineer III case and bracelet are the same it will look like this I guess.


----------



## jkingrph

I went back and looked at available serial numbers, and emailed Ball and they are changing it to #45, the year of my birth, 1945


----------



## jkingrph

Triggers Broom said:


> If it works for you then all well and good, for me it's lazy and uninteresting, and that's what's great about watch collecting as there's something out there for everyone.


It will work extremely well for me. I wanted a luminous watch with the numbers totally visible as numbers in the dark, this one is perfect, simple and rather elegant looking, nothing busy about it.


----------



## wickets

jkingrph said:


> I went back and looked at available serial numbers, and emailed Ball and they are changing it to #45, the year of my birth, 1945


I was really surprised at how quickly and graciously they took care of my inquiry.... Very impressive


----------



## rudyr

Just ordered mine, 46mm blue dial w/ yellow lume on strap. Never really considered a Ball before, but the face is modestly done and the price is barely more than some HK micros these days.


----------



## uniontex777

Really hope they can put different color on hands. Black dial with black leather strap will be terrific.
It could be my second ball....


----------



## Elkins45

uniontex777 said:


> Really hope they can put different color on hands. Black dial with black leather strap will be terrific.
> It could be my second ball....


Until I saw this post it never occurred to me to ask them if it was possible. I sent them an email asking if they can customize the hand color and am waiting on a reply. I'm not hopeful, but that would totally seal the deal for me if they could.


----------



## Oarngepeel

Will be interested to see if you can have different color hands on the order. 
Never occurred to me to ask either!


----------



## surfuz

Yeah, please update us when they respond. My ideal would be white digit with yellow hands! 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Elkins45

surfuz said:


> Yeah, please update us when they respond. My ideal would be white digit with yellow hands!
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


Rejected.



> Hi Sean,
> 
> thank you for your message and interest in our brand. Unfortunately, the watches can not be modified from original designs.
> 
> Let us know if you need more information,
> 
> best regards,
> Lyle


----------



## surfuz

Elkins45 said:


> Rejected.


Hi Elkins45, thanks. Sort of expected the response.. But was hoping...

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## playinwittime

Pulled the trigger on that baby in 40mm black with white tubes. Boring maybe, but more versatile as a dress and sports piece. I’m still waiting on my Engineer III Legend in blue dial 40mm, which is very different from the StarLight, but similar to my Genesis. The largest difference between the Legend and StarLight is the 2892 in the former and 2824 in the latter.


----------



## CeeCab705

Does anyone know what lug to lug might be on the 40mm?


----------



## uniontex777

Elkins45 said:


> Rejected.


Thanks for updating.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uniontex777

Elkins45 said:


> Rejected.


White and yellow hands is great idea...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonWatcher

Normally, I don't comment on my dislike for a watch, but Ball has really been putting out some stinkers compared to their earlier days.


----------



## TheEngineer

Not a big fan of the design myself. It seems too busy to me


----------



## kramerica

Love it. Ordered it. First Ball watch ever, let's hope it will make a good impression.

I wanted the blue dial, but without real pictures and reviews it's hard to tell the exact shade, and it can really make it or break it.

Black dial, white lume, #5/1000


----------



## wickets

wschofield3 said:


> Normally, I don't comment on my dislike for a watch, but Ball has really been putting out some stinkers compared to their earlier days.


Ive spent way to many hours on the www looking at ball watches, and for me, this one is the nicest one Ive seen. I especially like the hands they've used. EG the fireman racer looks so sweet BUT that hour hand...ewwwwwwww


----------



## BostonWatcher

wickets said:


> Ive spent way to many hours on the www looking at ball watches, and for me, this one is the nicest one Ive seen. I especially like the hands they've used. EG the fireman racer looks so sweet BUT that hour hand...ewwwwwwww


As I said, I'm not one to comment on watch looks as everyone likes something different, but the numerals on this are just too big for me, especially as they use the tritium tubes.

I prefer most of their understated designs, but the one that stayed in my watch box was the X-Lume....and it is a bit garish, but it works as the watch is a beast and intended as a dive style piece. Not too many large numerals and not intended as a GADA, which this Eng III seems to be.


----------



## MJB73

jkingrph said:


> I went back and looked at available serial numbers, and emailed Ball and they are changing it to #45, the year of my birth, 1945


I ordered the same watch as you and also picked #45. Will be interesting to see if we both get #45!


----------



## wickets

The clash of the 45's!!!


----------



## Elkins45

wschofield3 said:


> As I said, I'm not one to comment on watch looks as everyone likes something different, but the numerals on this are just too big for me, especially as they use the tritium tubes.
> 
> I prefer most of their understated designs, but the one that stayed in my watch box was the X-Lume....and it is a bit garish, but it works as the watch is a beast and intended as a dive style piece. Not too many large numerals and not intended as a GADA, which this Eng III seems to be.
> 
> View attachment 13088567


What's a GADA?


----------



## Igorek

Elkins45 said:


> What's a GADA?


Go Anywhere Do Anything


----------



## Igorek

Double!??? delete pls


----------



## surfuz

Ball just posted a pic at Instagram, the shade of blue looks great to me. 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## kramerica

Wow that blue looks amazing. But we need to see some more angles and lighting.


----------



## surfuz

Yes, need more angles. I like the shades of blue and black.

To me, not all watches are GADA. I find that I'm very prone to scratching my watch while on a flight. Must be the enclosed space and the metallic surroundings.

Nowadays will only wear those which have the dings and scratches. Swimming and showering is ok with all my non leather watches. 


So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## paintingtiger

surfuz said:


> Ball just posted a pic at Instagram, the shade of blue looks great to me.
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


This new pic makes both the blue and black look rather tempting. The design is growing on me. The little tritium tube next to the date on the 40mm is a subtle touch but adds a little balance to the dial.


----------



## jkingrph

paintingtiger said:


> This new pic makes both the blue and black look rather tempting. The design is growing on me. The little tritium tube next to the date on the 40mm is a subtle touch but adds a little balance to the dial.


I had not noticed that little tube. I like the dial on the 46mm better, showing a #3, but having a smaller wrist at 7" think the 46mm size would overwhelm me.


----------



## wickets

Would someone mind posting the Instagram stuff here for those of us that don't use that platform?.. Thanks


----------



## jkingrph

I don't do any of the "social media" but just entered ball watch Instagram and a list of sites/links popped up, clicked on the first one and it's the first picture on the page

https://www.instagram.com/ballwatch/?hl=en


----------



## wickets

thank you very much


----------



## surfuz

The pics. It is now in FB too.

Have been busy with work recently, sorry for the lazy way out of referencing abt it instead of attaching it.









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## kramerica

They have posted a couple of more pics, it’s still heavily edited studio photos, but the blue looks so good, that I’ve changed my order from black to blue.


----------



## jkingrph

I liked the look of the blue, and went with white lights. I just have too many watches with black dials.

I got a strange e mail fro ball today, apparently referencing my order. It makes no sense and is unreadable to me.

您的郵件

收件者: 'BALL WatchCompany Online'
主旨: RE: BALL WatchCompany SA - Order of 'Engineer III StarLight 40mm'
寄件日期: 2018/4/16 上午 02:19

在 2018/4/30 下午08:42 被讀取。

I sent a copy back the the ball rep I had corresponded with about my order, figuring out my serial number and engraving, so am hoping he will reply back and explain it.


----------



## Elkins45

Have we seen a picture of the bracelet clasp yet?


----------



## surfuz

I have been agonizing whether to change mine to 46mm.. But know it will look like a clock on my wrist.. 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Elkins45

surfuz said:


> I have been agonizing whether to change mine to 46mm.. But know it will look like a clock on my wrist..
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


I had almost completely convinced myself to go with the bigger one just so I could have all the tubes, but I went back and took a look at the Engineer Master II DLC. This was the watch that originally drew me to Ball, but I couldn't find one because it had been discontinued. I realized it just had a "-" at the 3:00 position as well, so that pushed me back into the 40mm camp.

I have a big wrist, but I just don't seem 46mm watch being all that comfortable to wear all day. It's also 30g heavier. And a smaller watch is probably less exposed to damage. So I'm probably going with a 40 even though I think I could get away with a 46.


----------



## surfuz

The DLC was my first Ball  Got it a long long time ago. 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## uniontex777

I like high polished bezel but not sure it will keep up....


----------



## surfuz

Ball just launched Starlight photo contest at Instagram..


__
http://instagr.am/p/BieuXIwhsPi/

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## mratner

uniontex777 said:


> I like high polished bezel but not sure it will keep up....


What will be the hardness of this case? This will be my first Ball watch, and I'd like to wear it in casual settings with a nato strap, so curious how scratch-proof it will be.


----------



## uniontex777

mratner said:


> What will be the hardness of this case? This will be my first Ball watch, and I'd like to wear it in casual settings with a nato strap, so curious how scratch-proof it will be.


I have idea about hardness. I have fireman racer classic (about 2 years old) that show usual swivel mark. But due to stacked bezel it is less noticeable i believe.

If you looking for scratch proof watch, then Damasko or Sinn will be better choice.


----------



## mratner

uniontex777 said:


> I have idea about hardness. I have fireman racer classic (about 2 years old) that show usual swivel mark. But due to stacked bezel it is less noticeable i believe.
> 
> If you looking for scratch proof watch, then Damasko or Sinn will be better choice.


Thanks, I already have a Damasko, and like the Starlight


----------



## kren

A few remarks were made about the Engineer III StarLight being too expensive. I can't compare with other Ball's but last year I bought the Engineer III King which was over 300 €/$ more expensive and is basically a similar watch with the same movement. So I wonder, why is it that some people think it is overpriced?


----------



## bracky72

It seems well priced to me.


----------



## wickets

Everyone wants a) something for nothing and B) something to complain about.... Life!!


----------



## wickets

Btw, you engineer king looks grand. What is duralock?


----------



## kren

From their marketing at the time:

_As one of today's leading watchmaking innovators, BALL is proud to introduce a new, patented winding crown: DuraLOCK. For any timepiece, perhaps its most vulnerable part is the crown and, by extension, the winding stem. When using the crown to set the time and date, the case is exposed to dust, water and other elements that can cause permanent damage.

The DuraLOCK, featuring its patented sealing system, was developed in-house by BALL to ensure high-grade security. When the case is locked, the movement remains clean and its waterproof capabilities are always intact. For exploration around the world, the Engineer III King delivers easy time setting, while its rugged durability protects every mechanical component._

Thing to note is I had to send it back three times after I received it last September. As soon as I got it I encountered an issue a couple of days after wearing it (it randomly stopped). I sent it back and it was returned two months later. Only to discover a new problem with the crown, it made a funny noise when rewinding and at one point the crown literally fell off the watch! So I sent it back a second time and when it was returned, the crown got stuck. So I sent it back a third time and requested a refund but Ball finally suggested to replace the watch with a brand new one. More than a year after ordering it I am finally starting to enjoy it (have been wearing it now for about ten days without issues but after three bad experiences I feel uncomfortable every time I have to rewind it or adjust the time).

Anyway at the last return I asked if there was an issue with DuraLock as they never used that "patented" crown type in any of their newer watches again and I had at least two issues with the crown. The answer was no but somehow I am not sure...

The one I initially ordered had a black dial, the new one I received has a blue dial. As I need one with a black dial the Engineer III StarLight looks interesting but I am somewhat hesitant to get a second Ball...


----------



## kren

From their marketing at the time:

_As one of today's leading watchmaking innovators, BALL is proud to introduce a new, patented winding crown: DuraLOCK. For any timepiece, perhaps its most vulnerable part is the crown and, by extension, the winding stem. When using the crown to set the time and date, the case is exposed to dust, water and other elements that can cause permanent damage.

The DuraLOCK, featuring its patented sealing system, was developed in-house by BALL to ensure high-grade security. When the case is locked, the movement remains clean and its waterproof capabilities are always intact. For exploration around the world, the Engineer III King delivers easy time setting, while its rugged durability protects every mechanical component._

Thing to note is I had to send it back three times after I received it last September. As soon as I got it I encountered an issue a couple of days after wearing it (it randomly stopped). I sent it back and it was returned two months later. Only to discover a new problem with the crown, it made a funny noise when rewinding and at one point the crown literally fell off the watch! So I sent it back a second time and when it was returned, the crown got stuck. So I sent it back a third time and requested a refund but Ball finally suggested to replace the watch with a brand new one. More than a year after ordering it I am finally starting to enjoy it (have been wearing it now for about ten days without issues but after three bad experiences I feel uncomfortable every time I have to rewind it or adjust the time).

Anyway at the last return I asked if there was an issue with DuraLock as they never used that "patented" crown type in any of their newer watches again and I had at least two issues with the crown. The answer was no but somehow I am not sure...

The one I initially ordered had a black dial, the new one I received has a blue dial. As I need one with a black dial the Engineer III StarLight looks interesting but I am somewhat hesitant to get a second Ball...


----------



## terexac350

wickets said:


> Btw, you engineer king looks grand. What is duralock?


Duralock, springlock and amortiser are ball's "patented" solutions for problems that don't really exist.

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wickets

Thanks for the info. Im sorry about your bad buy, but glad to read that as of now everything is OK. Do you think you just got a 'friday afternoon' piece, or was there a problem throughout the king production? I just bought an Ohio to tide me over until the starlight arrives....keeping fingers crossed I miss you experience! thanks again for the input


----------



## kren

They told me they were not aware of any issues with the King. If that is indeed true, then this was probably just a Friday afternoon piece I guess. Still don't understand how it could go twice through their hands to review a reported defect and return it with a (new) defect...


----------



## Elkins45

After much vacillating back and forth, I finally placed my order. 46mm, blue, bracelet, white tubes. I had my name engraved, so no flipping!


----------



## surfuz

Elkins45 said:


> After much vacillating back and forth, I finally placed my order. 46mm, blue, bracelet, white tubes. I had my name engraved, so no flipping!


I'm sure the 46mm will be great for you!

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## jkingrph

Elkins45 said:


> After much vacillating back and forth, I finally placed my order. 46mm, blue, bracelet, white tubes. I had my name engraved, so no flipping!


I ordered the smaller version, 46mm just seems too large, otherwise the same. I had my initials and birthdate engraved. My and my son's initials are the same so it will be easy to pass on to him.


----------



## wickets

Is it November yet??


----------



## Elkins45

Last day to order...


----------



## surfuz

Elkins45 said:


> Last day to order...


My first thought when reading this: Next preorder launching soon.

Curious what it is.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## jkingrph

Well we are approaching the published shipping time frame, has anyone gotten an update as to when these will be shipping?


----------



## kren

Not yet, waiting as well. They might be late (happened before on several occasions)...



jkingrph said:


> Well we are approaching the published shipping time frame, has anyone gotten an update as to when these will be shipping?


----------



## BundyBear

Don't forget that this is their summer holiday season so you need to be patient.


----------



## surfuz

Was reading the preorder page from the marketing url in the email to refresh my memory on delivery date:

Pre-order now at a limited-time price until.23 May 2018. Orders ship between.August 2018.and.September 2018, subject to Swiss product schedule and shipment. Officially available at full retail price beginning.October 2018.

We are now in September territory. Based on past trends, I would estimate delivery starting end September with the bulk of us folks getting in October, possibly even November.

Have not received the usual Ball mailer on production update that production is now in full swing. Anyone here received it? 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## wickets

No email yet and of course I'm looking for them which might explain why


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Been very surprised with the lack of communication on this one. I preordered two watches at roughly the same time, one from Monta, one from Ball. Monta have posted an update on progress roughly once per month. The only email I've ever received from Ball, full stop, is the initial order confirmation email.


----------



## kren

I made an inquiry earlier today through their website and got a nice (and quick) reply back two hours later. It appears the watch will start getting shipped at the end of September.



BlackrazorNZ said:


> Been very surprised with the lack of communication on this one. I preordered two watches at roughly the same time, one from Monta, one from Ball. Monta have posted an update on progress roughly once per month. The only email I've ever received from Ball, full stop, is the initial order confirmation email.


----------



## wickets

Monta has to make up for their watch quality and one of the ways they do that is updates on pre orders!!... Haha j/k


----------



## wickets

FYI...email just hit inbox....gist: shipping starts in batches this month

wooohooo!


----------



## wickets

dbl


----------



## surfuz

Is this what you have received? 









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## jkingrph

I just woke up this morning and found that e mail in my inbox. Looks like the wait is just about over.


----------



## jkingrph

I just woke up this morning and found that e mail in my inbox. Looks like the wait is just about over.


----------



## Elkins45

I received the same email overnight. Hopefully they can ship them all by the end of the month.


----------



## wickets

surfuz said:


> Is this what you have received?
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


That's the one!


----------



## jkingrph

I replied back reminding them of a request I had made a couple of months ago. I have to be out of town the last week of Sept, first of Oct, so I had asked that they not ship to be delivered between certain dates. I hope they honor the request.


----------



## surfuz

Mine is ready for collection. But am currently overseas.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## wickets

surfuz said:


> Mine is ready for collection.


When you say that do you mean fedex or similar tried a delivery but are holding it until you get back? Or did you instruct ball to hold it for you... Thanks


----------



## surfuz

wickets said:


> When you say that do you mean fedex or similar tried a delivery but are holding it until you get back? Or did you instruct ball to hold it for you... Thanks


It is now at local Ball office, awaiting my collection 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## BundyBear

wickets said:


> When you say that do you mean fedex or similar tried a delivery but are holding it until you get back? Or did you instruct ball to hold it for you... Thanks


I think what you wanted to know is "how do I know if my watch is being sent to me?"

I believe that they send it in batches and if you have gotten your email, it means that it has been forwarded to the AD covering your geographical region. I guess than that it is up to that AD to call you or simply forward the watch to you.

When I did my pre-order last year, I got an email telling me the watch has been dispatched and after about 2 weeks, I received a phone call from my Australian distributor verifying my particulars and forwarding address. They told me on a few occasions, people have moved without informing Ball Watch and so they normally call the buyer in advance to make sure that the forwarding address is still valid. But if the anxiety is killing you, you can always get in touch with your nearest AD...


----------



## jkn1946

I think the method of delivery may vary with the part of the world you are in. Local laws, customs, and dealer network may affect how a watch makes its way to the customer. My experience in the USA has been that I get a non specific mass email that delivery will be some time in the future. 
Then at a time in the future I get notified by the delivery company that I have a package coming with no clue as to what it is. Then, SURPRIZE! , the watch is here. I could see this method varying with different parts of the USA too.
I'm not complaining - it is what it is.


----------



## kren

Delivered, one beautiful watch.


----------



## surfuz

My blue dial white tube 









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## BundyBear

surfuz said:


> My blue dial white tube
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


Looks awesome on your wrist! Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## surfuz

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Looks awesome on your wrist! Enjoy it in good health.


Thanks for the kind words. Here is the night shot.

The clasp of the bracelet is slightly tighter than the others I have, and I'm happier for it.









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## surfuz

jkn1946 said:


> I think the method of delivery may vary with the part of the world you are in. Local laws, customs, and dealer network may affect how a watch makes its way to the customer. My experience in the USA has been that I get a non specific mass email that delivery will be some time in the future.
> Then at a time in the future I get notified by the delivery company that I have a package coming with no clue as to what it is. Then, SURPRIZE! , the watch is here. I could see this method varying with different parts of the USA too.
> I'm not complaining - it is what it is.


It's always great to get a package 

I prefer to deal directly with local (or rather regional Ball office). And for enquiries, via FB messenger and email to the Ball 'HQ'.

Going OT a bit. Where I am, the ADs are more salesperson than watch lovers. I cringe at the way they size bracelets for other customers, using brute force on the screws.

Have moved from battery operated to mechanical because I've had (cheaper) watches ruined by damaged seals or scratched caseback by some sales staff in the past. And I've realized some charged me Swiss battery prices, but install made in China batteries.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Elkins45

I received an email this morning saying mine had left Switzerland and is on the way to the US distributor. I’m hoping to have it by one day next week.


----------



## mike_n03

Elkins45 said:


> I received an email this morning saying mine had left Switzerland and is on the way to the US distributor. I'm hoping to have it by one day next week.


Received the same email today, this will be my first Ball watch looking forward to it.


----------



## wickets

mike_n03 said:


> Received the same email today, this will be my first Ball watch looking forward to it.


Am jelly of the emails and the watches received... All silent on the eastern front, here 🙂


----------



## Wheaticus

Can anyone tell me the lug width in mm? Looking to order a strap before mine gets here!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kren

20 mm for the 40 mm, 22 mm for the 46 mm.

https://shop.ballwatch.ch/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=360
https://shop.ballwatch.ch/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=353


----------



## kren

To all of those who have received the watch, is it working correctly? My watch seems to stop after a couple of hours even though it has been fully rewound and being worn. This has now happened several times and each time I rewound fully it but no luck, between 1 and 8 hours after it is no longer running. I can't absolutely recollect but I have the impression the crown has become much harder to wind than the first day I wore it. Locking the crown also requires a lot more force.


----------



## surfuz

kren said:


> To all of those who have received the watch, is it working correctly? My watch seems to stop after a couple of hours even though it has been fully rewound and being worn. This has now happened several times and each time I rewound fully it but no luck, between 1 and 8 hours after it is no longer running. I can't absolutely recollect but I have the impression the crown has become much harder to wind than the first day I wore it. Locking the crown also requires a lot more force.


No problem with mine. Sounds like yours need a check with the service centre.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## kren

To unscrew the crown one just need to *gently* wind it counterclockwise *without* pushing or pulling it, correct? That's how I unscrew it... From comments in other threads in the Ball forum it seems they often have issues with the crown...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Weird that the orders are being drip fed. Haven't received an email about mine yet and yet I was #5...


----------



## wickets

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Weird that the orders are being drip fed. Haven't received an email about mine yet and yet I was #5...


Same (ex the #5 part lol)


----------



## wickets

+Kren, I would contact ball ASAP and get it sorted with them. There's no reason your watch should stop running


----------



## wickets

Btw, for those that have it, is it as nice irl as it is in pictures online?... Thanks


----------



## BundyBear

kren said:


> To unscrew the crown one just need to *gently* wind it counterclockwise *without* pushing or pulling it, correct? That's how I unscrew it... From comments in other threads in the Ball forum it seems they often have issues with the crown...


Hi kren, just to share my story with you, I did a pre-order last year and the watch arrived dead. No amount of winding whatever would make it work. I was able to hack and set the time but it just wouldn't run. So, I rang the Australian distributor and sent the watch back. Came back to me in two weeks and I was told that there's some mis-alignment which they fixed, oiled and regulated my watch. It's now my most accurate mechanical watch I got. Summary is, no harm in calling upon the warranty. That's why its there. But just make sure that it is not a user error before you send it in, i.e. you've done what the manual said so and you actually recorded how long the watch was going for on a full charge.


----------



## kren

I did get in touch with Ball. They told me to send it to their service center in Paris (I am located in Belgium). I got a bit annoyed as this is my second watch Ball watch in a year and the second one that has a problem upon arrival so now they agreed to send it directly them in Switzerland. I might still have it sent over to France though and drive to Paris later this month to pick it up and thus avoiding to get it transported back by a courier. I don't know how it is in other countries/cities but drivers of transport services here in Brussels are extremely brusque with small packages (they often just throw it in the back of their van) and I wonder if that doesn't cause problems for a mechanical watch...).

Just as a FYI, the first watch from last year was sent back three times as each time they repaired it a slightly different problem occurred. In the end they decided to replace it with one out of their stock. I have to say that one is running fine and is indeed very accurate!


----------



## BundyBear

kren said:


> I did get in touch with Ball. They told me to send it to their service center in Paris (I am located in Belgium). I got a bit annoyed as this is my second watch Ball watch in a year and the second one that has a problem upon arrival so now they agreed to send it directly them in Switzerland. I might still have it sent over to France though and drive to Paris later this month to pick it up and thus avoiding to get it transported back by a courier. I don't know how it is in other countries/cities but drivers of transport services here in Brussels are extremely brusque with small packages (they often just throw it in the back of their van) and I wonder if that doesn't cause problems for a mechanical watch...).
> 
> Just as a FYI, the first watch from last year was sent back three times as each time they repaired it a slightly different problem occurred. In the end they decided to replace it with one out of their stock. I have to say that one is running fine and is indeed very accurate!


Ditto. I wouldn't trust the courier man. That was how my watch died. I heard a van pull up to my driveway and went to the door. Just when I opened the door, I saw the courier man throwing it up in the air in a playful manner and he missed catching it. Plop. Landed on the floor and my heart sank. :-(

But all credit to Ball Watch as I was very happy with their follow up. I would buy another watch if they release an update to the NEDU.


----------



## jkingrph

No word here in E. Texas about any shipments as of this morning.


----------



## Elkins45

There was a note in my box saying I need to go to the PO to sign for it. So I guess I will have mine on Monday!


----------



## wickets

Elkins45 said:


> There was a note in my box saying I need to go to the PO to sign for it. So I guess I will have mine on Monday!


Lucky man!!!.... For curiosity.. No email from ball beforehand to let you know it was in its way?.... thanks


----------



## jkn1946

Just to add to an earlier post, got mine yesterday again with no preceding email, i.e., no tracking number. I only got the generic Ball email that they were shipping. The watch came from NY. The Oct 4th email said they would follow up through the distributor who would email a tracking number when they shipped the watch to me. May be the distributor used the canned email from Ball because the watch arrived 3 days after the date on the Ball non-specific email.

Having said all that, the watch looks fine. It appears to operate fine - a little stiff. One more kind of a concern, this is the second Ball pre-order I've bought new that comes with no instructions at all. I guess it is assumed that if you buy a Ball you must know your way around various automatic watch movements (that is setting time, date, GMT hand, maintenance, and general care of the watch).


----------



## jkn1946

duplicate post that seem now to be happening with regularity - please further delete if you can


----------



## Elkins45

wickets said:


> Lucky man!!!.... For curiosity.. No email from ball beforehand to let you know it was in its way?.... thanks


Just the one letting me know it had left Switzerland.


----------



## wickets

I wrote to ball asking for a status.....mine hasnt even started to be made yet!!!!!!!! LOL On the plus side they did say oct which i think still falls into their original delivery time frame


----------



## jkingrph

Not knowing I had requested that it not be shipped for the end of Sept through the first week in Oct. I sent an inquiry the other day and got this reply a few minutes ago.


Florine (BALL Watch Company SA) 
Oct 8, 14:59 CEST 
Hello John,

Thank you for the information.

We have foreseen to ship out your order in the first half of October.

You will receive a notification as soon as it leaves our Swiss workshop.
It is then send to our US distribution center who receives your parcel from customs.
They will dispatch your order to your shipping address as soon as it's released.
A tracking number will be provided when available.
Kind Regards,
Florine


----------



## Elkins45

It's here. It's right on the ragged edge of wearability but I love how the full dial looks in the dark. I wa surprised that the name engraving wa across the center of the back and that it was undecorated. I was expecting the engraving around the perimeter. I removed a full link from the bracelet but I'm thinking it should have just been the half link because it's a little snug.


----------



## BundyBear

Elkins45 said:


> It's here. It's right on the ragged edge of wearability but I love how the full dial looks in the dark. I wa surprised that the name engraving wa across the center of the back and that it was undecorated. I was expecting the engraving around the perimeter. I removed a full link from the bracelet but I'm thinking it should have just been the half link because it's a little snug.


Congrats! It actually looks very nice in the metal. The dial must light up like a Christmas tree at night with all that tritium 

I think it suits your wrist but yeah, the bracelet does look a little tight. Are you one of those whose wrist expand through the day and it gets tight?


----------



## wickets

Looks amazing.... How does it look in the dark?.... Does the lume etc meet expectations?.. Thanks


----------



## Elkins45

The lume is even better than I had hoped. In a dark bedroom it casts a shadow from around a foot away. I wore it to bed last night and the cat tried to attack it.

I went with the white tubes, but I considered yellow for a long time. I am happy I decided on white.

View attachment 13547135


----------



## wickets

Thanks a ton for a) the laugh (cat) and b) taking the time to post a lume pic. White looks grand... I picked that too. I learned after ordering via some discussion on a thread somewhere on wus that apparently white has the lowest luminosity of the three colours offered.... Lucky your cat didn't see the green version!!


----------



## Elkins45

wickets said:


> I learned after ordering via some discussion on a thread somewhere on wus that apparently white has the lowest luminosity of the three colours offered.... Lucky your cat didn't see the green version!!


I knew that going in, and it's one of the reasons I debated so long before deciding. I thought yellow would be cool, but there's a purity to the white tubes like an LED that I really appreciate. I'm confident you will love them.


----------



## wickets

other than the 'blue' of a citizen diver, all my watches since day dot have had green lume and so the opportunity for something totally different was to hard to pass up and in the pics at ball, the white looked super cool.. According to ch, my watch should be at the american ad shortly.


----------



## jkingrph

I got the email this morning that mine had shipped from Switzerland. I too choose the white lume on a blue dial.


----------



## DreamPuppet

Got mine on Tuesday. Looks amazing on a navy with white stitching Barton leather strap. The yellow tubes are IMO amazing and the watch has gained around 2 seconds in 3 days which seems too good to be true. 

I was apprehensive to even get a Ball after reading some of the horror stories going around, but so far i'm a very happy camper, hopefully that lasts. The only thing i wish was different is if we could have chosen a second color for the hour, minute & seconds hands tubes.

P.S. I think that the watch is saving me money on my electric bill since i keep turning the lights off just to look at it


----------



## wickets

DreamPuppet said:


> Got mine on Tuesday. Looks amazing on a navy with white stitching Barton leather strap.


Why do we even need to ask?????? 😂


----------



## mike_n03

Final had time to pick it up yesterday. Had to take a link out of the bracelet, loving it so far.


----------



## playinwittime

Got the same white tubes as Elkins45 and notice that it shipped from Switzerland heading for Ball USA. Anyone get his in the U.S. that has an idea what the time will be from Switzerland to Ball USA and then to end user?


----------



## DreamPuppet

*Apologies, that is about as good as i can do with my cheap phone from 2008 *


----------



## wickets

+dreampuppet, thanks! Is the barton a regular strap or their quick release? I ordered my starlight on a strap as i never use bracelets and love being able to switch nato's etc regularly. I have a few barton quick releases...what a pleasure to use...no pins flying around and the required search parties to find them


----------



## mike_n03

playinwittime said:


> Got the same white tubes as Elkins45 and notice that it shipped from Switzerland heading for Ball USA. Anyone get his in the U.S. that has an idea what the time will be from Switzerland to Ball USA and then to end user?


I got the shipped from Switzerland to the US distributor email on 9/28, and received a USPS delivery attempt receipt on 10/6. So 8 days to Queens, New York, but the watched shipped from ozone park, NYC which means minimal shipping time.


----------



## jkingrph

mike_n03 said:


> I got the shipped from Switzerland to the US distributor email on 9/28, and received a USPS delivery attempt receipt on 10/6. So 8 days to Queens, New York, but the watched shipped from ozone park, NYC which means minimal shipping time.


I have on occasion ordered some higher end fountain pens from a company in Madrid, Spain. They ship UPS air international and I have had the pen in my hand the day after ordering, very early in the day, on the next day. It usually takes two days. They route it to somewhere in Germany, then New York, then to Texas. That's what I call service, and it's standard, not something extra. Their posted price always includes shipping and customs if any.


----------



## playinwittime

mike_n03 said:


> I got the shipped from Switzerland to the US distributor email on 9/28, and received a USPS delivery attempt receipt on 10/6. So 8 days to Queens, New York, but the watched shipped from ozone park, NYC which means minimal shipping time.


Thanks Mike. I'm from Queens too, but live on the left coast now. Hopefully, I'll receive it somewhere in the ballpark of that timeframe, plus <= about 5 days from Ozone Park to SoCal.


----------



## DreamPuppet

wickets said:


> +dreampuppet, thanks! Is the barton a regular strap or their quick release? I ordered my starlight on a strap as i never use bracelets and love being able to switch nato's etc regularly. I have a few barton quick releases...what a pleasure to use...no pins flying around and the required search parties to find them


Yes sir, they are indeed quick release!! I think the navy matches the blue dial Starlight perfectly, which is hard to tell from my prehistoric camera pics.


----------



## wickets

> I got the shipped from Switzerland to the US distributor email on 9/28, and received a USPS delivery attempt receipt on 10/6


I guess the "we'll send you a tracking number when the watch is sent from the AD" is a bit of fake newz???


----------



## jkn1946

The last of three pre-orders for me had the tracking number in the last email. Maybe, just maybe, they got the message......or perhaps not.


----------



## mike_n03

No tracking number for me, just a delivery attempt.


----------



## Astro_train

mike_n03 said:


> No tracking number for me, just a delivery attempt.


same here when I bought my Aero GMT II... no tracking. I did get an email that it shipped. Luckily I was home when it showed up at my door.


----------



## wickets

It's not me being home I'm worried about.... Have to be in stealth mode for wifeee reasons 🙂


----------



## jkingrph

wickets said:


> It's not me being home I'm worried about.... Have to be in stealth mode for wifeee reasons &#55357;&#56898;


+++


----------



## jkingrph

I got the email that it shipped from Switzerland on Oct 12, and on the 17th that it was in customs, and that I would get a tracking # once the distributor handles it.

Update: I just got an email that it had shipped from the distributor along with a tracking number. I checked the tracking number with USPS and see that it is out for delivery today here in E. Texas. Either USPS operates at light speed or Ball distributor is slower than a snail in notifying us of shipments.


----------



## wickets

Mine arrived in friday's mail...no tracking # or other correspondence from US ad. I got to unbox it today and I'm looking forward to being able to read the time in the dark again...currently sporting a tudor day date


----------



## jkingrph

I wore mine last night and was amazed at how easy it was to read in the dark. This afternoon I was looking it over more closely and noticed something strange on the bracelet. All of the links have grooves oriented in the direction around the band. On some of the links there is a single groove on the outside two pieces, on the others there are two grooves on the inner piece of the link. Now on one side of the bracelet they are oriented 1/1/1 and the other side they are oriented 2/2/2 links. At first I thought I could adjust and make both sides the same alternation, but links nearest to the watch body do not have the removable screws for adjustment so this is not possible. Has anyone else noticed this on a bracelet? I sent an email to Ball, and do not expect a reply until some time next week. I like the watch and do not want to return it but thought they should have paid more attention to detail in assembly of the bracelet.


----------



## BundyBear

wickets said:


> Mine arrived in friday's mail...no tracking # or other correspondence from US ad. I got to unbox it today and I'm looking forward to being able to read the time in the dark again...currently sporting a tudor day date


So you were home when the mailman arrived. No need to sneak it past the missus ;-)

Enjoy your watch!


----------



## BundyBear

jkingrph said:


> edited...
> On some of the links there is a single groove on the outside two pieces, on the others there are two grooves on the inner piece of the link.
> .


I recall seeing someone put a wrist shot (a few pages ago) and there were single grooves on outside links and double groves on the middle link. I couldn't make sense of what you were saying. You got a picture to illustrate what you are asking? Maybe someone who has bought the watch can answer your question.


----------



## wickets

the delivery gods were smiling upon me...seriously...just missed a delivery 'catastrophe' by mere seconds.

The watch is nice, the lume is super fantastic. I need to sort my opinion about it and will post further on the subject later in the week, but if youre geriatric requiring reading glasses, there might be too much lume! On the surface, the hands get 'lost' in the numbers so that it looks like one giant ball of white (my lume colour choice). Wear a pair of glasses and its the most nighttime legible watch I've ever worn (my first, a lanco circa '68)


----------



## jkingrph

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I recall seeing someone put a wrist shot (a few pages ago) and there were single grooves on outside links and double groves on the middle link. I couldn't make sense of what you were saying. You got a picture to illustrate what you are asking? Maybe someone who has bought the watch can answer your question.


Think of link as three pieces, two outside and one inside. The one with grooves on outside pieces do not have grooves on inside pieces, Let's call this piece "a" One with grooves on inside piece does not have grooves on outside pieces, we will call this one "b" On one side of bracelet the orientation is a-b-a-b and on the other side the orientation is a-a-b-b.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

I've never seen a 'watches incoming' thread with so few pics... come on lads, some of us are still waiting impatiently and want to live vicariously through your arrivals!


----------



## Prat8596

Some pics


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Thank you kind sir! Looks beautiful.


----------



## timefleas

jkingrph said:


> Think of link as three pieces, two outside and one inside. The one with grooves on outside pieces do not have grooves on inside pieces, Let's call this piece "a" One with grooves on inside piece does not have grooves on outside pieces, we will call this one "b" On one side of bracelet the orientation is a-b-a-b and on the other side the orientation is a-a-b-b.


While I got basically what you mean, is there any reason you simply can't post pictures? And you are saying that is for the non-removable links, the four closest to the watch case, correct? If so, then it does indeed seem odd.


----------



## Pix_hunter

The Other Secret Agent


----------



## Pix_hunter

Sorry about the duplicate images - first time posting here. This is my new favorite watch. I have 2 Omegas and this is my first Ball. I was originally wanting a Rolex Air-King or an Omega Aqua Terra. I could tell you now, on the quality and design of this watch, it can go head to head on those models. Pardon me for not adjusting the hands to 10:10 like a pro (nobody is paying me for this pic, anyway, lol). 

This particular specimen is the 40mm with the white tritium. I wear a Luminox to bed just to be able to tell the time in total darkness but the ball is much, much brighter and more legible. Of course, not as bright as the painted lume on a Omega. I wished we had a choice on a different color lume on the hands. The quality on this watch is superb. I'm glad I pre-ordered this, because even with the full-price, it's still so worth it. The blue is not too bright and unlike the blue on a Breitling Superocean. It's like a navy blue silk cloth. The tritium on the numbers are recessed and they are perfectly seated. The fonts on the face are perfectly done. You could put this side by side with an Air-King, aside from the Rolex name, this is equally a looker, if not more. The personal engraving and limited numbering on the back are laser-etched. The others are stamped. The engraving is small but very legible, even with non-capital letters - people would be able to tell it was done by the factory, not from a jewelry shop. The back has an airplane emblem - don't know why its an airplane when this watch was marketed with a photographer. Why not a train? Not sure. 

There's no manual inside the box. I remembered later to check the Ball website for support. I wished there was a card that says it doesn't come with a manual but to go to the website for the operating instructions. If you sell or gift this, it might seem like you lost the manual. It comes with a warranty card and a card that says "Limited Edition Certificate" with your model number and serial on the back. I like the bracelet, not too garish like the Tag-Heuers of the '90s. I like it plain like a stainless-steel Rolex. Ball never posted clear details on the bracelet on the pre-order process. I am pretty happy on the final design. It's brushed steel with some grooves on alternate links, and polished on the sides. To adjust the bracelet, there are screw locks on both opposite ends of the clasp of the bracelet. There are no micro-adjustment on the clasp, so removing the links may or may not give you your preferred fit. Depending on your wrist size, some could feel either it is too loose or too tight after the final adjustment. I wish there was micro-adjustment on the bracelet. 

I really love this watch, but I don't think I will be getting rid of my Luminox, anytime soon. Unlike the commercial, I will never see myself climbing mountains, going down glaciers, etc. for a photo with this beautiful watch. I have a Luminox for that.


----------



## jkingrph

My camera is dead right now, so no pics. I sent an inquiry to Ball and got a reply back this morning that the bracelets links were assembled in a random manner, so I guess that is what it is. Personally I think it would look classier if all the links were the same. 

The orientation of the grooves varies on each side of my watch. I will probably keep the bracelet, but if I get obsessed with the detail, may put a strap on it.


----------



## DreamPuppet

Pix_hunter said:


> There's no manual inside the box. I remembered later to check the Ball website for support. I wished there was a card that says it doesn't come with a manual but to go to the website for the operating instructions.


Mine came with a DVD with the manual and all the instructions on it.


----------



## MJB73

jkingrph said:


> My camera is dead right now, so no pics. I sent an inquiry to Ball and got a reply back this morning that the bracelets links were assembled in a random manner, so I guess that is what it is. Personally I think it would look classier if all the links were the same.
> 
> The orientation of the grooves varies on each side of my watch. I will probably keep the bracelet, but if I get obsessed with the detail, may put a strap on it.


My links are symetical on both sides of the watch, and alternating A-B-A-B

I got the exact same model as Pix-hunter so won't be posting a pic since his are so outstanding.

Earlier in the thread two of us ordered the same model and both requested 45/1000. Mine did come with 45 on the back. So I assume its really the thousand per variant per region someone mentioned. Not overly exclusive in the end, but I like the watch anyway!

The watch is running about 10s/day fast


----------



## Pix_hunter

Stupid me! I never even bothered to take the nice box apart. There is a DVD at the bottom! If nobody mentioned this here, I might have never realized it for years! Lol!


----------



## rudyr

First time Ball owner. To be honest, used to think the numerical dials were a bit cartoonish and wasn't much of a fan of the style or the brand. Still not sure how enthusiastic of the brand I am, as I know it's mostly just a name/label versus something like my Nomos which is genuinely designed and manufactured by them. All that said, the pre-order caught my attention and got me to pull the trigger. Honestly thought this might be a pure flip, but I'm delighted to say that this watch is going to be a keeper, alongside my Nomos.

Things that impressed me:

- Dial is spectacular. The blue demonstrates tons of variation depending on angle and does so w/o needing a starburst to do it. Usually not a fan of day + date, but it definitely works on this watch.

- Tubes appear recessed, so results in the dial being cleaner than I thought.

- Seems like I'm one of the few people who opted for the yellow tubes. I was shocked how bright these things are, and glad I didn't opt for the even brighter whites. I had always read that the lume on these types of watches isn't as intense as luminova, and _maybe_ that's the case, but I can say that they're pretty damn bright.

- At 40mm the case is perfectly sized for a dress up or dress down watch, can easily wear this under shirt sleeves. Also, feathery light which surprised me.

- The rubber strap is very comfortable, glad I opted for it.

- Coordination of "antimagnetic" in yellow font and yellow second hand. Not as distinguished as how Omega and Rolex tailor their second hands on their antimagnetic variants, but at least Ball made the effort as best they could given not much options w/ the tube second hand.

Things I didn't like:

- Caseback is uneventful. Would have preferred a display back OR something more interesting than the airplane.

- Not that "limited edition" matters to me, because I know that's kind of BS and none of these things will be collectors watches, but would have preferred if Ball defined that better. Is it 1000 of the 44mm and 1000 of the 40mm, or 1000 of each and every variation. Mine is #42 fwiw - sorry for any hitchhikers guide to the galaxy fans that tried to get that one 

- Great value at the pre-order price, like great value compared to other $900 watches. Would never pay what they claim is the retail/MSRP. Again, love the watch, but it's ambitious to consider this one at whatever it is Ball claims is the full price.


----------



## Pix_hunter

Mine is #43. I tried "re-ordering" that same number again from the Ball website and it asks me to pick another number. Don't forget to register your watch on the Ball website to extend the warranty for you watch for one more additional year.


----------



## jkingrph

Mine is #19. Thanks for the heads up on the registration. You would think that since it is a pre ordered special model that it would be automatically registered, but possibly not considering that it could be bought as a gift.


----------



## wickets

Ditto on the warranty thank you sentiments!


----------



## Pix_hunter

Just for the curious, there are 2 separate edition numbering for the size 40mm and 46mm. I have size 40mm with edition #43. I was able to "order" the same number on the larger size on the full price retail version. On the other hand, I can't order the same number on the 40mm, regardless of what color tritium I try choose. I have a VPN service and tried to re-order the same size and number from "locations" in Singapore, China, Australia, Brazil, and some countries in Europe and South America and it's not allowing me to order the same number either. Finally, if you are trying to purchase in Germany, it says this program is not available in your country.


----------



## Pix_hunter

40mm @ Full retail price https://shop.ballwatch.ch/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=360


----------



## Pix_hunter

46mm @ Full retail price https://shop.ballwatch.ch/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=353


----------



## Pix_hunter

Pix_hunter said:


> Just for the curious, there are 2 separate edition numbering for the size 40mm and 46mm. I have size 40mm with edition #43. I was able to "order" the same number on the larger size on the full price retail version. On the other hand, I can't order the same number on the 40mm, regardless of what color tritium I try choose. I have a VPN service and tried to re-order the same size and number from "locations" in Singapore, China, Australia, Brazil, and some countries in Europe and South America and it's not allowing me to order the same number either. Finally, if you are trying to purchase in Germany, it says this program is not available in your country.


I am mistaken, I now believe there are 4 separate edition numbering. I was able to order my same edition numbering on the same size but on a different color (black). So there is 1000 units for the 40mm black, 40mm blue, and so on. Oh well, who cares, as long as I have my own name perfectly etched on the back - I'm happy.


----------



## BundyBear

Pix_hunter said:


> I am mistaken, I now believe there are 4 separate edition numbering. I was able to order my same edition numbering on the same size but on a different color (black). So there is 1000 units for the 40mm black, 40mm blue, and so on. Oh well, who cares, as long as I have my own name perfectly etched on the back - I'm happy.


Thanks for your research on this. Some of us on the forums have wondered for a while if it really is 1,000 pieces or there's 1,000 for each market and/or model they make. I guess you have given us the answers now. Good on ya! |>


----------



## Pix_hunter

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for your research on this. Some of us on the forums have wondered for a while if it really is 1,000 pieces or there's 1,000 for each market and/or model they make. I guess you have given us the answers now. Good on ya! |>


 You're welcome! Now for the other theory online that Ball Watch is owned by a Chinese company and partly assembled in China: On the box of my package, the sender is written as "BALL Watch Company c/o David Ho 109-11 97th Street Ozone Park, NY 11417" Maybe some of you have another Chinese person's name on your box as the sender?


----------



## Pix_hunter

Pix_hunter said:


> You're welcome! Now for the other theory online that Ball Watch is owned by a Chinese company and partly assembled in China: On the box of my package, the sender is written as "BALL Watch Company c/o David Ho 109-11 97th Street Ozone Park, NY 11417" Maybe some of you have another Chinese person's name on your box as the sender?


https://blockshopper.com/ny/queens-county/queens/property/4091750086/109-11-97th-street

https://www.redfin.com/NY/Jamaica/109-11-97th-St-11417/home/20781148


----------



## BundyBear

Pix_hunter said:


> edited...
> You're welcome! Now for the other theory online that Ball Watch is owned by a Chinese company and partly assembled in China: On the box of my package, the sender is written as "X" Maybe some of you have another Chinese person's name on your box as the sender?


I think it's been universally agreed that ownership of the Ball Watch Co. is actually Chinese. What people are arguing over is whether it qualifies as "Swiss Made". Many watches, even high end brands have parts made in China. It's the only way to keep costs low enough for us to continue to enjoy our hobby. Hence I am always of the view that if they qualify under the ordinance set by the FHS, then it qualifies, since that is the benchmark which is:
a) its movement is Swiss;
b) its movement has been encased in Switzerland;
c) final inspection by the manufacturer took place in Switzerland; and
d) at least 60% of the manufacturing costs are generated in Switzerland.

Here's an article about watches originating from countries other than Switzerland bearing the Swiss Made moniker. 
https://www.ablogtowatch.com/swiss-made-mean-whole-lot-more-watches-2017/


----------



## john.6

Pix_hunter said:


> You're welcome! Now for the other theory online that Ball Watch is owned by a Chinese company and partly assembled in China: On the box of my package, the sender is written as "BALL Watch Company c/o David Ho 109-11 97th Street Ozone Park, NY 11417" Maybe some of you have another Chinese person's name on your box as the sender?


Other NY addresses include:

Selected Entity Name: BALL WATCH CO INC.
Selected Entity Status Information
Current Entity Name:	BALL WATCH CO INC.
DOS ID #:	4607288
Initial DOS Filing Date:	JULY 16, 2014
County:	KINGS
Jurisdiction:	NEW YORK
Entity Type:	DOMESTIC BUSINESS CORPORATION
Current Entity Status:	ACTIVE
Selected Entity Address Information
DOS Process (Address to which DOS will mail process if accepted on behalf of the entity)
C/O KEAV SUI KOUCH
2794 OCEAN AVENUE
BROOKLYN, NEW YORK, 11229

or

Selected Entity Name: BALL WATCH (USA) INT'L CO., LTD
Selected Entity Status Information
Current Entity Name:	BALL WATCH (USA) INT'L CO., LTD
DOS ID #:	5416844
Initial DOS Filing Date:	SEPTEMBER 27, 2018
County:	NEW YORK
Jurisdiction:	NEW YORK
Entity Type:	DOMESTIC BUSINESS CORPORATION
Current Entity Status:	ACTIVE

Selected Entity Address Information
DOS Process (Address to which DOS will mail process if accepted on behalf of the entity)
LONGFEI WU
228 PARK AVE S 79525
NEW YORK, NEW YORK, 10003


----------



## BundyBear

john.6 said:


> Edited...
> Other NY addresses include:
> 
> Selected Entity Name: BALL WATCH CO INC.
> :::
> BROOKLYN, NEW YORK, 11229
> or
> Selected Entity Name: BALL WATCH (USA) INT'L CO., LTD
> :::
> NEW YORK, NEW YORK, 10003


I think what you have just listed is the corporate entity that lends credence to the Ball Watch is a USA company with manufacturing facilities in Switzerland (La Chaux-de-Fonds). There is also the Florida based Ball Watch USA importer which people get confused with as well.

I honestly think we should get past the issue of ownership as it is no different from high end watch companies being owned by Swatch, LVMH or Richemont groups - the last two being French. A lot of European watch companies source their bracelets and cases from manufacturers in China, so it is no surprise to me at all. Why should we all be hung up over if it Chinese made as long as the product meets the Swiss watch federation ordinance of recognition of Swiss made? After all, plenty of designer clothes that you pay a pretty penny for are made in third world countries.


----------



## Pix_hunter

Yup, it's Chinese, alright.

The brand is owned by Asia Commercial Holdings Limited based in Hong Kong. They also own and manufacture the Juvenia watch brand. Ownership of Ball Watch is a closely guarded secret, albeit to protect the brand. When you google map the official distribution center in Florida, you don't get a store or a warehouse, but almost like a unit in an apartment complex in the suburbs.

https://www.google.com/maps/@27.790...4!1s8ihZH0SUna4Tn2Cdh1a-YA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Connecting the dots, there is a Link-in page of a person named "Wai Lun Mak" with title as Associate Brand Manager － Asia Commercial Holdings Limited in Hong Kong. He was the "senior graphics designer of Ball Watch S.A." on his early days.

https://www.linkedin.com/in/wai-lun-mak-b236249a/

Unlike their Juvenia brand, Asia Commercial Holdings is actively promoting the Ball Watch brand by using prominent personalities, and having the brand name on race cars, boats etc (ala Rolex and Omega). They even have chosen a Caucasian "CEO" for the brand instead of an Asian person. I wouldn't be surprised if they will get a gentleman with a British or some other European accent later on to front the company. Asians love the British (Queen's English) accent on luxury goods commercials on tv. Having lived in Asia for 2 decades, CNN and other channels would advertise Omega and Longines watches, expensive liquor, diamond jewelry, etc. with British accents.

I know there are laws governing what is considered Swiss watch or not. Frankly, for the price I paid, I don't feel cheated - judging by the quality and workmanship on the watch. At least they are smart in isolating the brand from any Chinese connection and just promote the hell out of it. I will let the Swiss go after the legalities. But they have a good business on the pre-order system, because there's no way most people would pay full price if they can get a used Omega for a Ball retail price. Or for much lesser price, buy the established names like Tag Heuer, Oris, Hamilton, etc. Also, Ball don't have a robust aftermarket service set-up in the USA. Still, my Ball is more practical than others because of their use of tritium tubes. Without Ball, if you want a tritium watch, you are pretty limited to rugged military-style watches (Luminox, Traser, Marathon, etc.) Personally, if they source high-quality Swiss components and the watch quality doesn't end-up looking like a cheap Chinatown knock-off, I am fine with how much I paid. Ball also has a 3-year warranty (after online registration). At the least, with the pre-order process, I can get the watch for the price that I am willing to pay. If somebody else would see my watch later on and would like to get one, their eyes will bleed on the retail price online. Aside from the engraving and edition number, I still get the exclusivity that we are after from luxury watches, in the first place.

Remember when Fossil was only charging $130 for Zodiac Watches in the early 2000's, and you can even get them from the factory outlets, too? Zodiac was very good quality and design for the price, then. I had several of those. Soon after Zodiac changed owners, suddenly the same models, color and design are selling for $500-600 brand new! Now, even their automatics costs $1000! Talking about pissing off your original fans and messing up your brand.

I guess Asia Commercial Holdings is similar to the the Luxuttica Group. They make about 85 percent of all the eyewear (Rayban, Prada, D&G etc) in the world. Same factory, hundreds of brands, different price points, and all being sold everywhere including their company store, Sunglass Hut. They even bought Oakley from James Jannard.


----------



## Pix_hunter

For the record, I never said I was hung-up by having it made or imported by the Chinese. Being my first Ball, I'm just amazed on the workmanship, quality and packaging of the watch. They could really compete with more established names if they want to (compared to just making knock-offs or original brand homage watches). Still, it's fun trying to do some sleuthing


----------



## BundyBear

Pix_hunter said:


> For the record, I never said I was hung-up by having it made or imported by the Chinese. Being my first Ball, I'm just amazed on the workmanship, quality and packaging of the watch. They could really compete with more established names if they want to (compared to just making knock-offs or original brand homage watches). Still, it's fun trying to do some sleuthing


Oh no, don't get me wrong. I wasn't saying you were hung up over it. I just said "Why should we all.." as in the big royal we, us, all, you , me and everyone else who have bought a Ball Watch. A few months ago someone posted in every sub-thread on this Ball forum and whinged about Ball Watch's Chinese ownership and it got a bit annoying as it popped up in every sub-thread. I did respond to your earlier thread in a way so as to say don't be surprised if you find out its Chinese owned. Personally I like the Ball Watches, and both my wife and myself have one each. You are right, their designs are originals and not homages or knock offs. I would not hesitate to get another one if it's a design I like. I am getting the hang of this pre-order as it is like any other kick starter pre-order I have participated in.

P.S. Good detective work.


----------



## Pix_hunter

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh no, don't get me wrong. I wasn't saying you were hung up over it. I just said "Why should we all.." as in the big royal we, us, all, you , me and everyone else who have bought a Ball Watch. A few months ago someone posted in every sub-thread on this Ball forum and whinged about Ball Watch's Chinese ownership and it got a bit annoying as it popped up in every sub-thread. I did respond to your earlier thread in a way so as to say don't be surprised if you find out its Chinese owned. Personally I like the Ball Watches, and both my wife and myself have one each. You are right, their designs are originals and not homages or knock offs. I would not hesitate to get another one if it's a design I like. I am getting the hang of this pre-order as it is like any other kick starter pre-order I have participated in.
> 
> P.S. Good detective work.


 Ditto! I would love to get the girlfriend one if they make a decent design in ladies' size. At least with the Ball watches, the pre-order seems pretty straight forward, what you see on the pre-order pics, is what you get. I just wish they try to show more detail on the bracelet, or at least pics/renders of the bracelet design.

Also, if Ball wants to be in this business for a while and wants to get a solid fan base, they should have a program on watch service/maintenance. Or the least, post sufficient information and price quotes for services like Omega and Breitling do on their website. That would put more confidence on people investing on the brand. When I bought my other watches, it was the after market service that made me decide on the brand. Remember when the Korean car brands were a target of jokes and ridicule 20 years, ago in the U.S.? They doubled the warranty of their cars and upped the quality and aftermarket service and they are now up there on top of customer survey rankings. Ball is doing the right direction with their business, not jumping the gun and trying to sit-in with the big boys, just yet. They just now need to take care of their existing fan base by actively advertising that they have a good aftermarket service process to maintain the life of all these beautiful watches.


----------



## timefleas

john.6 said:


> Other NY addresses include:
> 
> Selected Entity Name: BALL WATCH CO INC.
> Selected Entity Status Information
> Current Entity Name:	BALL WATCH CO INC.
> DOS ID #:	4607288
> Initial DOS Filing Date:	JULY 16, 2014
> County:	KINGS
> Jurisdiction:	NEW YORK
> Entity Type:	DOMESTIC BUSINESS CORPORATION
> Current Entity Status:	ACTIVE
> Selected Entity Address Information
> DOS Process (Address to which DOS will mail process if accepted on behalf of the entity)
> C/O KEAV SUI KOUCH
> 2794 OCEAN AVENUE
> BROOKLYN, NEW YORK, 11229
> 
> or
> 
> Selected Entity Name: BALL WATCH (USA) INT'L CO., LTD
> Selected Entity Status Information
> Current Entity Name:	BALL WATCH (USA) INT'L CO., LTD
> DOS ID #:	5416844
> Initial DOS Filing Date:	SEPTEMBER 27, 2018
> County:	NEW YORK
> Jurisdiction:	NEW YORK
> Entity Type:	DOMESTIC BUSINESS CORPORATION
> Current Entity Status:	ACTIVE
> 
> Selected Entity Address Information
> DOS Process (Address to which DOS will mail process if accepted on behalf of the entity)
> LONGFEI WU
> 228 PARK AVE S 79525
> NEW YORK, NEW YORK, 10003


All this while ignoring the simple banter talking about where their latest pre-order was sent from--when will you get off your crusade concerning who owns Ball? You have made your point at just about every opportunity--we get it, and most of us really don't care--move on.


----------



## wickets

Pix_hunter said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the matter... I took a peek at the Juvenia brand (never heard if until now) and smiled thinking about it being a rolex/tudor type deal: Juvenia for the rich and famous and the ball for the discerning poor man!


----------



## DreamPuppet

Anyone had any problems with their Starlight? 

The day on mine has started to act up. The day and date use to switch at midnight on the button, then about a week ago thursday started acting up and now tuesday thru thursday do not switch correctly and change off centered. It sucks since the watch is otherwise great and is at less than +1 second a day. I'm trying to decide if it's worth sending it in and losing it for 6 months and risk it coming back running at +/- 10 seconds or with some other worse problem. Right now i'm leaning towards leaving it, unless it gets totally furbared and just send it in for complete maintenance in a couple of years (while still under warranty). 

P.S. Just in case someone wants to ask. No i did not adjust the day or date between 9 & 3.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

One thing that makes sense with Ball being Chinese owned is their tagline, "To Be Yourself". Not really a tagline that would have originated from an advertising agency in the West, at least not a good one. Maybe it loses something in the translation, some cultural relevance in the East.

It reminds me of the 7-Up Tagline from years ago; "Be You, Do What You Do".


----------



## vactor

looks like i missed out on this. anyone have a line on a blue face 46mm with white tubes? i am in the market!


----------



## Elkins45

vactor said:


> looks like i missed out on this. anyone have a line on a blue face 46mm with white tubes? i am in the market!


I have one but I doubt you would want it, given that my name is engraved on the back 

I really like the white tubes but I sorta wish I would have gone with the smaller version.


----------



## vactor

hopefully your name is "Victor" ??
if serious about selling, send me pics / info [email protected] / three one 2 nine 33 7 zero 11


----------



## mplsabdullah

Bumping this old thread to ask how many still own this watch? 

Current owners mind sharing some new pics 

For those that sold it, why?



Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45

mplsabdullah said:


> Bumping this old thread to ask how many still own this watch?
> 
> Current owners mind sharing some new pics
> 
> For those that sold it, why?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Interestingly, I just bought a second one this week. I originally bought the 46mm version and while I liked it, it's just too big. An online AD had the 40mm version on a 50% sale so now I have a smaller one as well. And I paid less than I did for the preorder.

This one has green tubes, unlike my other one that is white. I may sell the white one except it's engraved with my name so it might be hard to find buyer. It came on a rubber strap but I replaced it with a perlon.


----------



## wickets

I sold mine....brilliant watch but the lume is blinding....if they pipped the 5minute markers and delumed the numbers ...best watch evahhh. I write to Ball every once in a while hinting what a great watch it would be but sofar they seem to be ignoring me haha


----------



## mplsabdullah

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Maddog1970

Just landed a 40mm black......bracelet off, and good to go....really not a fan....now the Marve bracelet, yes please!

I digress.....

40mm is the perfect size for the field watch vibe the Starlight gives off, a kudos to Ball for another sweet case!


----------



## Thunder Dump

I agree--40mm is perfect for this watch (although you lose the Arabic "3" compared to the 43mm).

What color is the lume on yours?



Maddog1970 said:


> Just landed a 40mm black......bracelet off, and good to go....really not a fan....now the Marve bracelet, yes please!
> 
> I digress.....
> 
> 40mm is the perfect size for the field watch vibe the Starlight gives off, a kudos to Ball for another sweet case!
> 
> View attachment 15154799


----------



## Maddog1970

Green tubes and hands......the only way to go!









Pic taken in my barely dark laundry room.....so I imagine, that much like my Hydro and Marve, the lume will be blinding at 4am!



Thunder Dump said:


> I agree--40mm is perfect for this watch (although you lose the Arabic "3" compared to the 43mm).
> 
> What color is the lume on yours?


----------



## Thunder Dump

Agreed. Here's mine:


----------

